# System Service Exception



## madman2005 (Aug 11, 2005)

I just got a new computer about 2 weeks ago with windows 8.Eveything was fine until today when i started getting blue screen error messages stating "system service exception" and it automatically restarts my computer.It's already happened 5 or 6 times today.Anyone know how i can resolve this annoying problem?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

First guess it is a hardware compatibility problem.
As it only happened recently, I would suggest (the usual suspect!) that you open the device manger and roll back the Graphics drivers. But, have you recently plugged in anything new? ( Printers, usb items..etc) My first comment is most likely. I think it is possible that an automatic update has placed an incompatible driver into the system. If it works, after rolling back the driver(s), then , in the update window, change the settings to just notify you but not download and install.


----------



## disneyfan4ever (Feb 19, 2013)

I am new to your site, but I am having the same issues as the original poster. My laptop is only a couple months old and last night all of a sudden it crashed. Now I can't keep it up and running, it just keeps crashing. I haven't done anything different to it. I would try your recommendation above, but I am not very savvy with computer talk.


----------



## NYCJosh (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm having the same problem. Relatively new PC with Windows 8. Haven't added any new devices, but suddenly just start getting sudden restarts, and the system_service_exception error message. My browser is Firefox.


----------



## rosenpete100 (Mar 2, 2013)

Same for me - Windows 8; new Compaq CQ58; no new soft or hard ware; I.E.browser.
I read what was said on 15 feb, but don`t understand "roll back the Graphics Driver" in Device manager. No mention in my Device Manager of Graphics or Drivers!
Sorry to appear stupid, but can you expand on the instructions?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In Device Manager "Graphics" is spelled "Display." 

Click the triangle in front of "Display adapters" to see your graphics adapter - right click on the adapter - Properties - Driver tab - you'll have the option to "Roll Back" if there is a previously installed driver.

As long as I am posting I'll mention my experience with "self-healing" System_Service_Exception.

On my relatively new Lenovo soon after I had installed a new Windows 8 and was installing applications and dealing with some Action Center complaints I started getting those SSE (my abbreviation for them). The 1st three were very soon after launching Easeus Partition Manager, so I uninstalled it. But got five more throughout the day. By that time I had taken care of all but one (mysterious) Action Center complaint and decided to tackle the SSE as soon as the next occurred. They stopped! And the mysterious Action Center complaint also disappeared for no reason that I could determine.

Several days ago I enabled (in the firmware) the Virtualization capability. Got four SSE in quick order, and three were indeed something about the virtualization (even though I haven't started to use it). Then they stopped. During that short period of time there were a couple Windows Updates.

So, my only advice is to make sure you keep Windows up to date, be wary of driver updates (agreeing with *davehc*), and deal with any Action Center issues.

By the way, for those last four SSEs I used BlueScreenView to get a clue about the cause of the BSOD.


----------



## Tataina (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi I am new in this type of forums.

I have a toxiba with the w8. Like i hate w8 and i couldn't work with fluency i put a mask of w7 on them.

After that, 2 weeks after those change i started to have a problema System Service Exeption that shut dowm my pc to 2 a 5 times a day.

Anyone known what i should do?

Best regards . I hope that my resgistration in these fórum could be helpfuul for me:up:


----------



## rosenpete100 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks Terrynet for the help. Unfortunately there was no roll back available - new laptop with up to date driver. Info re BlueScreenView helpful, though.
You might also like to know that other forums suggest uninstalling Windows security update "KB2778344", as that seems to work. Bit worried about removing security updates, however!


----------

